# Are You "Open-Minded" Or Not?



## ClassicRockr (Apr 12, 2018)

First......this Thread isn't to criticize anyone who is not, or very little "open-minded" OR to criticize anyone for being totally "open-minded".

You could be either an "anything goes" type of person, or "no way" type of person.

Wife and I lean more towards the "no way" type of couple. Actually, I couldn't wait to move out of So California and go somewhere that things weren't nearly as "open-minded" as they were there. But, now we are living in a city/area where pretty much "anything goes" it seems like. Didn't seem to be that way at all when we first moved here. 

Most farmers and ranchers aren't "open-minded" and don't live in areas that are. During my teen years, that's the way it was for me on a small farm. 

There are a number of things that go on in the U.S. today that I don't like and don't understand. Neither of those, "don't like" and "don't understand" are being "open-minded".

So, which type are you........."open-minded" or not?


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 12, 2018)

Open minded for the most part, adamant about a few principles.


----------



## SifuPhil (Apr 12, 2018)

Open-minded on most things, closed on a few.


----------



## Sunny (Apr 12, 2018)

Yeah. What Sifu said.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Apr 12, 2018)

The Pastor my wife watches on her laptop on Sunday morning, is definitely not “open-minded” and definitely lets his congregation know that.
 Generally, Christian people aren’t known to be “open minded”.


----------



## IKE (Apr 12, 2018)

At 68 I've been around long enough to where I've pretty much already made my mind up and formed an opinion on everything that matters to me.......having said that I suppose you could put me down as close minded.


----------



## rgp (Apr 12, 2018)

"There are a number of things that go on in the U.S. today that I don't like and don't understand. Neither of those, "don't like" and "don't understand" are being "open-minded".

Not necessarily , I may not like something...but be open minded to the fact that others do. And just because I may not like something , doesn't make it necessarily bad / wrong.

That said...along the same line, I may not understand something, but that only speaks to my ignorance about it. I may not understand quantum physics . But I am open-minded to the fact that in the grand scheme of things...it is a good thing.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Apr 12, 2018)

I'm similar to rgp in that I have strong opinions on things as they relate to me. I'm definitely set in my ways on certain things, LOL!!! 

If something that I'm against does not hurt anyone or anything then I have no problem with others doing it.

I also think that on many issues I'm more curious than open-minded, I want to understand the need or the attraction.

_“I am what I am, and that's all that I am.” _- Popeye


----------



## Manatee (Apr 12, 2018)

Pragmatic.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 12, 2018)

Generally, I'm pretty open minded on a lot of things, but not everything.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Apr 12, 2018)

Well, whether something affects me or not, if I don’t like, I don’t like it. 

There are certain cities and states I’d rather live in than others, because those “others” seem to be WAY to much of “anything goes”.


----------



## Meanderer (Apr 12, 2018)

Everyone likes to think of themselves as being "open minded".  We are not our own best judge....ask those around us. The majority of people today are close minded.


----------



## Camper6 (Apr 12, 2018)

I'm definitely not of the open minded type.

I have my standards and I'm really not very tolerant to any other claims that don't agree with my standards.

Sorry but I just cannot accept some of the modern claims to freedom.

And on top of that.  I'm honest. 

It's like the bald eagle flying around and saying, tolerance?, well no I'm going to go out and kill something.


----------



## Camper6 (Apr 12, 2018)

I'm definitely not of the open minded type.

I have my standards and I'm really not very tolerant to any other claims that don't agree with my standards.

Sorry but I just cannot accept some of the modern claims to freedom.

And on top of that.  I'm honest. 

It's like the bald eagle flying around and saying, tolerance?, well no I'm going to go out and kill something.


The song:

Lyrics
So take me as I am 
Or have nothing at all (nothing at all) 
Just take me as I am 
Or have nothing at all (at all)… More



Artist: Mary J. Blige


Album: The Breakthrough


Released: 2005


Songwriter(s): Jordan Suecof, Lonnie Liston Smith, Ezekiel Lewis, Candice Nelson, Keri Hilson, Ron Fair


Nominations: Soul Train Music Award for Best R&B/Soul Single – Female


Genres: Contemporary R&B, Hip-hop/rap


----------



## Mizzkitt (Apr 12, 2018)

Middle of the road for me.


----------



## rgp (Apr 12, 2018)

Not saying that I live by it......but there is something said about the fact that....It is the rigid old Oak tree that blows over in a strong wind.....But the more flexible Palm tree stands ready for the next storm..........


----------



## C'est Moi (Apr 12, 2018)

I'm fairly close-minded.  The older I get, the more closed it becomes.


----------



## SifuPhil (Apr 12, 2018)

rgp said:


> Not saying that I live by it......but there is something said about the fact that....It is the rigid old Oak tree that blows over in a strong wind.....But the more flexible Palm tree stands ready for the next storm..........



Very Taoist.


----------



## C'est Moi (Apr 12, 2018)




----------



## Robusta (Apr 12, 2018)

ClassicRockr said:


> Well, whether something affects me or not, if I don’t like, I don’t like it.
> 
> There are certain cities and states I’d rather live in than others, because those “others” seem to be WAY to much of “anything goes”.



How can you judge a whole state?  or city.   For instance, What do you know of NY?  Very Liberal, very Democrat, right?

Try getting North of Poughkeepsie and West of the Hudson.   I can guarantee that we would make Kentucky look like a flaming hotbed of liberalism and intellectual elitism.

Personally I have standards and limits for myself.  You can do what you want with yourself. I promise you that I will judge you internally, I may chuckle, I may turn to my wife and say, "Holy crap What the hell is that?",  or, "That boy must be from Western NY",
or some such comment, but keep on doin what you are doin, I need the entertainment!


----------



## ClassicRockr (Apr 12, 2018)

Robusta said:


> How can you judge a whole state?  or city.   For instance, What do you know of NY?  Very Liberal, very Democrat, right?
> 
> Try getting North of Poughkeepsie and West of the Hudson.   I can guarantee that we would make Kentucky look like a flaming hotbed of liberalism and intellectual elitism.
> 
> ...



Actually, to a point, some of the "other" states that I wouldn't chose to live in would be any of the Southern ones or East Coast ones. No Western/Cowboy stuff (that we really like), like in Wyoming, Montana, Idaho, the Dakota's, parts of Kansas and Nebraska, Oklahoma and some others. The farming areas of Iowa, I'd be attracted to, because I know how farmers think. 

Cities I stay away from would be Los Angeles, Chicago, NYC, Baltimore, different cities in Florida, Dallas/Ft Worth.........these big cities are way to "open minded" for me.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Apr 12, 2018)

See, I could list the things that I'm not "open-minded" about, but I pretty much think you folks know why I won't. Don't want to start WWIII. Listing things would be like the "very debatable" Thread about gun ownership. "Why I do" and "Why I don't and won't". Good reasons on both sides, but a very debatable topic. 

What I don't like is...........those that push others to believe in what they believe in.


----------



## Robusta (Apr 12, 2018)

ClassicRockr said:


> See, I could list the things that I'm not "open-minded" about, but I pretty much think you folks know why I won't. Don't want to start WWIII. Listing things would be like the "very debatable" Thread about gun ownership. "Why I do" and "Why I don't and won't". Good reasons on both sides, but a very debatable topic.
> 
> What I don't like is...........those that push others to believe in what they believe in.



In my mind, I am closed to many things that others practice, think, or support. That being said,I also keep it to myself.  Nothing and I mean nothing you do affects me.  
  If a large group of people wants to get together on a Saturday afternoon, wearing leather harness and having Ostrich plumes waving from their butts, that's fine with me. I won't be attending, anyone there will be there because they want to be.

If on a Sunday morning a large group of people want to gather, listen to oration, ring bells and chant supplications to an invisible spirit in the sky, that's also fine with me. I will not be there, and anyone present will be there presumably of their own free will.

All this is coming from a guy who is decidedly provincial. Other than my military time and excursions of a year or less, I have not moved more than a mile of my birthplace.


----------



## Toomuchstuff (Apr 12, 2018)

I'm trying to be open minded on things, some habits die hard. I no longer give people "the benefit of the doubt" ..... too many evil hearts out there.


----------



## treeguy64 (Apr 12, 2018)

I'm fairly open-minded.  I know what I like, but I'm usually open to trying new things, from time to time, especially when it comes to playing new types of tunes.  Part of me still feels eighteen.


----------



## Gary O' (Apr 13, 2018)

I don’t know
Kinda new at this self exam thing
I think what I think
I’m a pretty good listener
Until I smell oncoming BS (bored stiffness)
Then I just act like I’m listening, smiling when appropriate, offering coffee, trying not to yawn….

Wife catches me at this

‘What did I just say?’

You said, ‘did you hear what I said?’
Then I said, ‘sure’
and here we are back at ‘what’

…..come to think about it, I’m not even a pretty good listener


I’ll be in the shop


----------



## Leonie (Apr 13, 2018)

:dunno:It would depend on what I was being asked to be open-minded about.


----------



## Yongy (Apr 13, 2018)

I am open minded about somethings, but closed on others, for instance, I detest racism and anti-gay bigotry.


----------



## rgp (Apr 13, 2018)

Yongy said:


> I am open minded about somethings, but closed on others, for instance, I detest racism and anti-gay bigotry.



What ever happened to freedom of speech ? Does it only apply when you agree ?


----------



## Robusta (Apr 13, 2018)

rgp said:


> What ever happened to freedom of speech ? Does it only apply when you agree ?



Nothing happened to freedom of speech.  You can make as big an ass of yourself as you want, and no Government entity can interfere. 
However there is nothing that says I can't you my freedom of speech to cancel yours.

Why do people do not understand that the 1rst amendment, (and all of them for that matter) pertain only to prevent  the government from doing harm.


----------



## Meanderer (Apr 13, 2018)




----------



## rgp (Apr 13, 2018)

Robusta said:


> Nothing happened to freedom of speech.  You can make as big an ass of yourself as you want, and no Government entity can interfere.
> However there is nothing that says I can't you my freedom of speech to cancel yours.
> 
> Why do people do not understand that the 1rst amendment, (and all of them for that matter) pertain only to prevent  the government from doing harm.




   What ?

 So if you like something? or you like someone? , and I do not ? I am automatically making an ass of myself because I disagree with you?


----------



## Yongy (Apr 13, 2018)

rgp said:


> What ever happened to freedom of speech ? Does it only apply when you agree ?



Racists and anti-gays are evil scum.


----------



## Robusta (Apr 13, 2018)

rgp said:


> What ?
> 
> So if you like something? or you like someone? , and I do not ? I am automatically making an ass of myself because I disagree with you?




*You referenced freedom of speech.  Freedom of speech, (the 1rst amendment) is guaranteed in the constitution. This means that the government is prohibited from restricting your opinions and blather.
You however are on your own with your fellow citizens.  They are as free to refute any statement you may make as you are to make it.  They don't have to be polite they don't have to be nice. 
If someone responds negatively to your statements, they are NOT restricting your right to free speech. They are exercising their inalienable right to speak just as you did.

And yes depending on what we are disagreeing about and the degree of passion in our disagreement I may in fact consider you an Ass just as you probably consider me to be one also.
Sorry no protections there, everyone is an ass to someone at some point!*


----------



## Gary O' (Apr 13, 2018)

rgp said:


> What ever happened to freedom of speech ? Does it only apply when you agree ?



it's still ever present
along with freedom of listen


----------



## ClassicRockr (Apr 13, 2018)

Well, here we go......in a way:

While wife and I aren't racist, but we are making plans on moving to an area that many in the U.S. would consider racist. Why? The demographics of the small city is 97% White and less that 1% Black. Where we currently live, Blacks make up almost 40% of population and there are some extremely nice Blacks where we live and in the area. We watch movies with extremely talented blacks in them, like Hidden Figures, Jumping The Broom, The Shack. We think Octavia Spencer is an excellent actress as well as Morgan Freeman and Denzel Washington. We are both big-time Motown fans and have the greatest hits of Earth, Wind and Fire and Kook and the Gang. We have met Rodeo World Champions, like Fred Whitfield and Charlie Sampson, who were excellent black rodeo cowboys.  

Thing is, we don't like living in an area, like we now, that is really diverse. Some "diversity" to us is fine, but it's very high here. 

As far as the GLBT community goes, we definitely don't support them. Part of that is due to our Christian beliefs. 
Back in the mid 90's, I worked for a Lesbian couple at their Equestrian Center. Both ladies were very nice, but after a few weeks, I ended up quitting.
Our Great Niece has stated to her mother that she is Bi-****** and does live with her girlfriend. She's in the Army and her girlfriend is a Nurse. The entire time we've known this Great Niece, she always shown "Straightness". Heck, she was even in our wedding. Due to her ****** beliefs, we no longer correspond with her on Facebook. She posted a picture once on Facebook of her and her girlfriend kissing at a wedding both attended. That was enough........no more of anything with her. Our choice.

I don't consider us "bigots" at all for how we feel about the GLBT community. People absolutely don't have to agree with their lifestyle........no matter what anyone thinks. 

Ok, THERE, I got a couple of "not open-minded" things out. Please don't crush us for our beliefs. If we don't want to believe in certain things, we absolutely don't have to.


----------



## helenbacque (Apr 13, 2018)

My dictionary defines open minded as "willing to consider new ideas, unprejudiced, nonjudgmental, nondiscriminatory."  I am those things but I don't tolerate criminals or those who abuse others.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Apr 13, 2018)

To me hate is a waste of time.

IMO it does more damage to the person doing the hating than it does to the person/group being hated.

In most cases the people being hated aren't even aware the hater exists.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Apr 13, 2018)

We definitely don't "hate", but do disagree with certain things people are about. 

Tattoo's are another debatable thing in society. Most "open-minded" people aren't bothered at all by tattoo's, how many or how they look. 

Where we live, earlier this week was like a Celebration of Ink on local news. "Show us your tats and tell us about them".  Almost like the local news was promoting them. Wife and I don't like them, just as many young and older (as in Seniors) don't, but there is a big tattoo shop in our indoor local mall down the street. Haven't seen many people in there, but it sure is an "Upper-Scale" shop. 

Lucky for me, I didn't get the two Eagles, one on each forearm, that I was thinking about getting before I met my wife. She doesn't like them at all.


----------



## rgp (Apr 13, 2018)

Aunt Bea said:


> To me hate is a waste of time.
> 
> IMO it does more damage to the person doing the hating than it does to the person/group being hated.
> 
> In most cases the people being hated aren't even aware the hater exists.




   Probably very true...I don't 'hate' anyone , I disagree with a few. But if one person states that they 'like' [them] & I say well, I'm not crazy about them, and would just as soon avoid them...that does not make me an ass. Just a person with an opposing view.


----------



## fmdog44 (Apr 13, 2018)

Everyone is both closed and open. It's human nature.


----------



## DaveA (Apr 13, 2018)

Aunt Bea said:


> To me hate is a waste of time.
> 
> IMO it does more damage to the person doing the hating than it does to the person/group being hated.
> 
> In most cases the people being hated aren't even aware the hater exists.



I couldn't agree more with your statement but you don't have to look very far and you will see or read comments by people who thrive on it.  There are also some folks who enjoy being happy, move along on their own path, and pay little attention to others who are traveling through life on a different path. Conversely, some are constantly incensed  by the behavior of others, even if has little or no effect on them directly?    

We all start and finish (life) in similar ways.  If other's lifestyles do not affect me directly ( and most don't) then I pay little attention to what they are about.  The key to that statement is  _"__directly affected"_ .   It seems like one of the most bothersome things to folks that enjoy hating, are other folks who are "different".  Everyone has  their own definition of "different" but in the eyes of some  -you shouldn't be  - - - - - - - -different, that is.


----------



## Mizzkitt (Apr 13, 2018)

ClassicRockr said:


> Ok, THERE, I got a couple of "not open-minded" things out. Please don't crush us for our beliefs. If we don't want to believe in certain things, we absolutely don't have to.



Rockr....you have every right to your beliefs and every right to live in a place comfortable to you. 

It is when we openly talk about those beliefs then we are labelled racist. Going quietly about your ways saying nothing is the only way to avoid that.

I live in an area which is densely populated by those of the Muslim faith....I don't hate them but I do hate the way they are pushing their standards on us and expecting us to change to suit them.

And now in saying that, I will likely join you in a race to get out of the way of the pelting stones.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Apr 13, 2018)

Mizzkitt said:


> Rockr....you have every right to your beliefs and every right to live in a place comfortable to you.
> 
> It is when we openly talk about those beliefs then we are labelled racist. Going quietly about your ways saying nothing is the only way to avoid that.
> 
> ...



Well, what I absolutely DON’T do is talk make a comment about any race here out in the open. Wife and I may say something to each other in the privacy of our apartment, but it is never a “hatred” type comment. We don’t hate any race. 

Life in any of the Rocky Mountain States is very different than here. We have found that we just don’t fit in here. IOW, we made a mistake moving here.


----------



## rgp (Apr 13, 2018)

"It is when we openly talk about those beliefs then we are labelled racist. Going quietly about your ways saying nothing is the only way to avoid that."

 And that is my rub with it all........If one person can voice an 'approving' opinion on whatever, anything or anyone...why is it that another cannot voice a 'disapproving' one ?

 IMO Political correctness has made it impossible for damn near anyone to have & voice a differing opinion. And again, opinion...I think that is just wrong.

I like who I like & avoid who I do not like. If that makes me a racist & or a bigot in someone else's eyes ?...So be it . I'll not be shamed into changing.


----------



## Keesha (Apr 13, 2018)

Gary O' said:


> it's still ever present
> along with freedom of listen





fmdog44 said:


> Everyone is both closed and open. It's human nature.



I think most people are as open minded or closed minded as their core beliefs allow them to be. 
Our core beliefs are neither right or wrong. They are merely thoughts that we have said and repeated enough times to ourselves that we get passionate about so we begin to defend them when in reality they are just neutral ideas. We add our idea of right or wrong to them. Yep! That’s definitely human nature.


----------



## Warrigal (Apr 13, 2018)

One of my aunts was known to cry out "no matter what you say, you'll never convince me" when she was losing an argument with her siblings.

I take this as a working definition of closed minded and stubborn.

My take on open mindedness is a willingness to listen to other people with an acceptance of the idea that they might have something to say that we can learn from. I'm happy to be called open minded if that is the definition.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Apr 14, 2018)

Hummm, just read the definition of "open minded" and the definition isn't totally what I thought it meant. Being "open minded" deals more with listening, as well as speaking, in a debate and considering the other person's ideas. 

I pretty much always thought it was the "go with the flow" type personality, which, in some ways it is. 

I had never lived in a big city area until I got out of the Navy in Long Beach, California. Even though I lived in Long Beach for a few years, and a couple of other areas of big cities in So Calif., I came to realize that I didn't totally have the same "thinking" as most. Now, when I was in parts of Colorado, in Billings, MT and parts of Wyoming, I didn't feel "different" at all about anything.


----------



## rgp (Apr 15, 2018)

So many claimed to be so open minded....& yet they themselves are completely closed minded to the idea that others may not agree with them. And then they judge those that do oppose as ....[pick-a-label] .....So tell me just who are the _closed minded_ ones ?


----------



## Warrigal (Apr 15, 2018)

A person who is open minded is educatable. They can unlearn some things learnt long ago, such as racist attitudes and bad manners. They can learn to appreciate new foods, new forms of music or art that they once would have rejected. Open minded people are capable of personal growth.


----------



## Gary O' (Apr 15, 2018)

Warrigal said:


> A person who is open minded is educatable. They can unlearn some things learnt long ago, such as racist attitudes and bad manners. *They can learn to appreciate new foods*, new forms of music or art that they once would have rejected. Open minded people are capable of personal growth.



It just came to me, thanks to this post!!!

My lady is a wonderful cook
fishermen's stew was her introductory meal our first few days together
then other things from things not found in grocery stores
...wasted on this meat and taters ogre

until a very few years ago

my palate is now as eager as my mouth is open

....and my mind, well, its probably not open, but it _*is*_ ajar


----------



## Meanderer (Apr 15, 2018)




----------



## ClassicRockr (Apr 15, 2018)

Warrigal said:


> A person who is open minded is educatable. They can unlearn some things learnt long ago, such as racist attitudes and bad manners. They can learn to appreciate new foods, new forms of music or art that they once would have rejected. Open minded people are capable of personal growth.



Well, perhaps there are those that don’t want to learn new things or try new foods. Our stomachs aren’t made of iron like they were years ago. Many Seniors are exactly like that. 
And, many Seniors will say “I don’t need any kind of growth. I’m fine just the way I am.” 
Seniors do become much more “hard headed” when they become Seniors.


----------



## Keesha (Apr 15, 2018)

Gary O' said:


> It just came to me, thanks to this post!!!
> 
> My lady is a wonderful cook
> fishermen's stew was her introductory meal our first few days together
> ...



That sounds similar. When I first met my guy I introduced him to avocados which he thought were disgusting. Now he eats them as well as other healthy foods. He’s a meat and potatoes man too.

Not sure about the jar thing though


----------



## Keesha (Apr 15, 2018)

ClassicRockr said:


> Seniors do become much more “hard headed” when they become Seniors.



Also known as STUBBORN!:grin:


----------



## Warrigal (Apr 15, 2018)

In my experience people don't change their basic characteristics as they age. 
They remain the same person that they always have been, only more so.


----------



## Dragonlady (Apr 15, 2018)

I doubt that anyone is completely one or the other. I believe there are degrees of open-mindedness. I place myself at the more "open" end. I'm a pretty firm believer in "live and let live" - with a few exceptions (actions, etc. that might be harmful to someone else).


----------



## Keesha (Apr 16, 2018)

Dragonlady said:


> I doubt that anyone is completely one or the other. I believe there are degrees of open-mindedness. I place myself at the more "open" end. I'm a pretty firm believer in "live and let live" - with a few exceptions (actions, etc. that might be harmful to someone else).



exactly ! I’m more of a ‘live and let live’ person. My philosophy is that if it’s not hurting anyone else, then it’s nobody else’s business what anybody else does and I prefer others to be the same. If I’m doing something and it’s not hurting ‘you’ or anybody else, then it’s nobody else’s concern.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Apr 16, 2018)

Keesha said:


> Also known as STUBBORN!:grin:



Without a doubt!


----------



## ClassicRockr (Apr 16, 2018)

Keesha said:


> exactly ! I’m more of a ‘live and let live’ person. My philosophy is that if it’s not hurting anyone else, then it’s nobody else’s business what anybody else does and I prefer others to be the same. If I’m doing something and it’s not hurting ‘you’ or anybody else, then it’s nobody else’s concern.



Have never, and basically will never be, a “live and let live” person. Am always wondering, and sometimes verbal with the “wondering”, why people do or say whatever.  

A lot of people like being around a “live and let live” type person so they can do, say or look however they want without any wondering or looking at them being done. 

Young folks displaying numerous tattoos definitely make wife and I wonder about them. The big “WHY??” comes into our minds.


----------



## rgp (Apr 16, 2018)

ClassicRockr said:


> Have never, and basically will never be, a “live and let live” person. Am always wondering, and sometimes verbal with the “wondering”, why people do or say whatever.
> 
> A lot of people like being around a “live and let live” type person so they can do, say or look however they want without any wondering or looking at them being done.
> 
> Young folks displaying numerous tattoos definitely make wife and I wonder about them. The big “WHY??” comes into our minds.




 Well...I too ask why at times but....really , what does it matter in the long run? So long as it doesn't affect me directly ? So what? Not talking 'law-breakers' and such, but lesser things , I just choose not to let them bother me.

 There used to be a guy at the local post office. He was 'tatted' to the max, & pierced, ears,lips...two-tone hair....LOL...the whole bit. He was the friendliest , hardest working guy in the joint. Carried things out for those that needed help, yes mam / sir etc....

Yes he 'looked' horrible....but trust me, we tax payers are getting our dollars worth from that young man.

I heard he 'promoted' ? and was farther back in the building now....glad for him but..sort of a shame, because he worked the counter very well.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Apr 16, 2018)

Well, wife and I just simply don't care for the "look" of numerous tattoos and/or body piercings.......no matter how nice the person is. 

When a person lives or frequents a small town that is very nice with very nice people living in it, THEN "big city" folks start moving in and trying to change a lot of things about the town, there is no such thing as being "open minded" for the residents of that small town. We actually seen this happen and the town became local news due to the residents fighting back to keep the town looking like a "small town". It was a small "horse town" and 99% of the newcomers didn't like horses or their smell, but moved there anyway due to the lower cost of living there. There were folks showing up at a local breakfast café with body piercings, numerous tattoos, colored hair........everything the "big city" was about, but nothing what this small horse town was about. I frequented the local horse tack store there and heard quite a bit of rumbling from locals shopping there. "They want to get rid of our horse trails and horses. How dare them!" I totally agreed with the people. Heck, the newcomers even wanted to get rid of a major professional rodeo that was held there yearly.


----------



## rgp (Apr 16, 2018)

ClassicRockr said:


> Well, wife and I just simply don't care for the "look" of numerous tattoos and/or body piercings.......no matter how nice the person is.
> 
> When a person lives or frequents a small town that is very nice with very nice people living in it, THEN "big city" folks start moving in and trying to change a lot of things about the town, there is no such thing as being "open minded" for the residents of that small town. We actually seen this happen and the town became local news due to the residents fighting back to keep the town looking like a "small town". It was a small "horse town" and 99% of the newcomers didn't like horses or their smell, but moved there anyway due to the lower cost of living there. There were folks showing up at a local breakfast café with body piercings, numerous tattoos, colored hair........everything the "big city" was about, but nothing what this small horse town was about. I frequented the local horse tack store there and heard quite a bit of rumbling from locals shopping there. "They want to get rid of our horse trails and horses. How dare them!" I totally agreed with the people. Heck, the newcomers even wanted to get rid of a major professional rodeo that was held there yearly.




   Well, all things considered...this is apples & oranges...Upsetting your town & trying to change what it is about is entirely different . They *are* directly effecting you. That is way beyond just a different look. That said though...I've known of non tattooed people that would move there & try to change things as well. 

Had experience with a neighbor that tried to stop *all* outdoor fires including grills, and all use of fireplaces. She felt it was air pollution . She lost her bid for it but still..........

Control freaks come in all manner of appearance.


----------



## Robusta (Apr 16, 2018)

Rocker , you bout a silly sumna bic!  You want to live where there is monothink and everyone can be comfortable in their own little screwed up world.
*As far as that city dwellers not liking horses, that is easily remedied.
Even here in NY, certainly not the free open lands of the most gloried hi plains that seems to be the only place good enough for you, we have what are called "Right to Farm Laws". Anyone purchasing real estate in an "Agricultural Zone" needs to read acknowledge and understand.  Any and all reasonable,customary,and historical ag practices are protected.  

We have a number of pierced, tattooed colored hair folks in town. These are not interlopers moving in on us provincials but people who have been part of the towns fabric for generations.


For instance there is Sue, pink hair, double sleeve tattoo, she took over her grandfathers barber shop

Ronnie, Tattooed sports a Mohawk   runs a body shop, employs 5 or 6 other locals

Then we have Elkie, a one armed lesbian who raises beef with her tattooed girlfriend.
Wonderful law abiding taxpaying contributors to the local state and national economy. Too bad they couldn't live in your utopia. 
As this thread continues to grow, I think that you have answered the question that with out a doubt, you are an extremely close minded person

If the newcomers that you were talking about were successful in getting rid of horse trails then your beef is with the local government who obviously felt the new tax dollars had more value than a horse trail.*


----------



## ClassicRockr (Apr 16, 2018)

rgp said:


> Well, all things considered...this is apples & oranges...Upsetting your town & trying to change what it is about is entirely different . They *are* directly effecting you. That is way beyond just a different look. That said though...I've known of non tattooed people that would move there & try to change things as well.
> 
> Had experience with a neighbor that tried to stop *all* outdoor fires including grills, and all use of fireplaces. She felt it was air pollution . She lost her bid for it but still..........
> 
> Control freaks come in all manner of appearance.



Well, no matter. We just don't like the "look" at all, not at all. 

Just like we don't like the look of the young guys with their baseball caps turn around backwards. Looks stupid to us. Sure wouldn't see a young guy showing livestock at a Fair looking like that. And, I've never seen any rodeo cowboys wear their baseball cap that way either. Gee, wonder how it would look, during the National Anthem if a NASCAR driver wore their baseball cap that way. That would definitely make NASCAR headlines. 

Actually, I did know a young dude, a Steer Wrestler in pro-rodeo, who had his ears and nipples pierced and had a number of tattoos. The entire rodeo industry, including the rodeo announcer teased him about it. He looked totally weird, because none, absolutely none, of the other pro-rodeo cowboys looked that way. They looked normal, but he sure didn't. He got lucky and won a World Championship, but then quit the sport. Many were glad he did.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Apr 16, 2018)

Robusta said:


> Rocker , you bout a silly sumna bic!  You want to live where there is monothink and everyone can be comfortable in their own little screwed up world.
> *As far as that city dwellers not liking horses, that is easily remedied.
> Even here in NY, certainly not the free open lands of the most gloried hi plains that seems to be the only place good enough for you, we have what are called "Right to Farm Laws". Anyone purchasing real estate in an "Agricultural Zone" needs to read acknowledge and understand.  Any and all reasonable,customary,and historical ag practices are protected.
> 
> ...



Guess you've never been to parts of Colorado, anywhere in Wyoming, Montana, Idaho, the Dakota's, or parts of the Western Plains. But, then again, like the people here from your State, they don't even know where those States that I just mentioned are even at. 

I would totally expect to see someone like Elkie living there! One thing for sure, don't ask folks in those mentioned States what they think of New York State and don't ask the folks there what they think of those Rock Mountain and Plains States. I've been all through those States and have never once seen a person like "Elkie". Perhaps those cowboys/ranchers just don't allow people like that up there.

Another thing I learned, people in So California pretty much dislike people from Southern States with a Southern accent. They don't like hearing the word "Ya'all" period. 

Yes, both wife and I are "extremely closed minded" and like it that way. That is one reason we want to move to an area that is much like how we are.


----------



## Sunny (Apr 16, 2018)

> Seniors do become much more “hard headed” when they become Seniors.



Hardening of the head, eh?  Is that something like hardening of the arteries?


----------



## Robusta (Apr 16, 2018)

Just what do you know about NY Rocker?   Please answer because I am really curious.  I would suspect that most folks you are referring to know nothing at all about NY.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Apr 16, 2018)

There are people who are different all over the United States and their opinions on different things can be totally different. I've lived in the "big city" where many are definitely open minded aka "whatever, doesn't bother me", but then again, I've lived in much smaller areas were people definitely didn't think that way. A small café in a small town was just that, a small café in a small town, with nothing resembling a "big city". If a person was to walk into the café wearing a cowboy hat or baseball cap (worn the right way----not turned around), the person would look "normal" to other people in the café. Now, if the person walks in with numerous tattoos on, body piercings sporting a Mohawk haircut.........they would definitely be looked at. It all just depends on what part of the U.S. a person is in to what they could see. 

There have been young adults that have been almost entirely disowned by their parents and family due to what they wanted to look like. 

I had an old girlfriend, fairly short lived relationship due to what I'm going to say: Her and I were going to this restaurant in Newport Beach, California. I had a baseball cap on (don't remember what it said or whatever) and she asked me to take it off before we went in to eat. Her words were "it would draw to much attention". Apparently she had never been to this restaurant with a guy who wore a baseball cap. I took it off, but that was the last day I seen her. "Go get yourself a Los Angeles boy!" I thought.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Apr 16, 2018)

Robusta said:


> Just what do you know about NY Rocker?   Please answer because I am really curious.  I would suspect that most folks you are referring to know nothing at all about NY.



I know that NY isn't like Colorado, Wyoming, Montana, Idaho, the Dakota's..........get my drift? The folks I've talked to here came from NY and say "we're darn glad were no longer there." Yep, that's what they said. NY is fine, for those that like living there, but like Florida, not everyone likes Florida and moves out. There are those that have never been in Florida and still don't like it. 

We like Western/cowboy/rodeo type States. Like the ones I've mentioned.


----------



## Robusta (Apr 16, 2018)

ClassicRockr said:


> I know that NY isn't like Colorado, Wyoming, Montana, Idaho, the Dakota's..........get my drift? The folks I've talked to here came from NY and say "we're darn glad were no longer there." Yep, that's what they said. NY is fine, for those that like living there, but like Florida, not everyone likes Florida and moves out. There are those that have never been in Florida and still don't like it.
> 
> We like Western/cowboy/rodeo type States. Like the ones I've mentioned.



No I don't get your drift?  What first hand knowledge do you have of NY?   I would wager, NONE but you sure can talk shit!


----------



## ClassicRockr (Apr 16, 2018)

Robusta said:


> No I don't get your drift?  What first hand knowledge do you have of NY?   I would wager, NONE but you sure can talk shit!



Now, now, now, let's not get pi**ed off and get banned from here. 

Like most States, there are tv programs on about them all the time. One thing for sure, there are those that think NY is not the best state in the U.S. just like there are those that think California is all bad. One thing people here relate NY with..........snow and ice!! Two things most folks here absolutely hate. 

Dude, there's nothing wrong with NY, but the people there are different, and in some ways, very different, than in those Rocky Mountain and Plains States. Just the way it is. There are those that live in NY that have no idea and don't want to know, what any of the Western States are like. Nobody here cares. All they know is they no longer have to shovel snow anymore.


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 16, 2018)

Sunny said:


> Hardening of the head, eh?  Is that something like hardening of the arteries?


Possibly as a result of a shrinking sense of humour? Loll. Seriously, people usually don’t change that much, I think, unless there is a brain injury or dementia, etc.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Apr 16, 2018)

Perhaps I'd better go back to my Farm and Ranch Forum...........where people understand me.


----------



## Robusta (Apr 16, 2018)

ClassicRockr said:


> Perhaps I'd better go back to my Farm and Ranch Forum...........where people understand me.



Well don't go anywhere on my account.   I am rude crude and in your face. (in other words frank direct and honest)  A typical New Yorker if you will.
  I don't know any ranchers, but most of my acquaintances and family are farmers.  I have family in Utah, Nevada and New Mexico.  Not a single person that I know is as judgmental as you seem to be about people that do not mirror you.  


Do you remember the movie, "Bad Day at Black Rock" with Spencer Tracy?  I think that you would be mayor of Black Rock.


----------



## JaniceM (Apr 16, 2018)

ClassicRockr said:


> Well, no matter. We just don't like the "look" at all, not at all.
> 
> Just like we don't like the look of the young guys with their baseball caps turn around backwards. Looks stupid to us. Sure wouldn't see a young guy showing livestock at a Fair looking like that. And, I've never seen any rodeo cowboys wear their baseball cap that way either. Gee, wonder how it would look, during the National Anthem if a NASCAR driver wore their baseball cap that way. That would definitely make NASCAR headlines.
> 
> Actually, I did know a young dude, a Steer Wrestler in pro-rodeo, who had his ears and nipples pierced and had a number of tattoos. The entire rodeo industry, including the rodeo announcer teased him about it. He looked totally weird, because none, absolutely none, of the other pro-rodeo cowboys looked that way. They looked normal, but he sure didn't. He got lucky and won a World Championship, but then quit the sport. Many were glad he did.




I was just surfing past, preparing for a long day ahead, saw some comments here and had to log in for a minute...

You've commented on tattooed individuals, gays, etc., that you 'don't like;'  could you clarify this:
when you say you don't like certain groups of people, does that simply mean you prefer to avoid them, or that you think they should change to suit your preferences?


----------



## rgp (Apr 16, 2018)

"_Well, no matter. We just don't like the "look" at all, not at all. _

_Just like we don't like the look of the young guys with their baseball caps turn around backwards. Looks stupid to us. Sure wouldn't see a young guy showing livestock at a Fair looking like that. And, I've never seen any rodeo cowboys wear their baseball cap that way either. Gee, wonder how it would look, during the National Anthem if a NASCAR driver wore their baseball cap that way. That would definitely make NASCAR headlines. "

   Well I don't *like* allot of that stuff myself but.....A; I don't let it ruin my day & B; I suggest you not let it ruin yours. 

 That said...you too have the right to do as you please .
_


----------



## ClassicRockr (Apr 16, 2018)

Robusta said:


> Well don't go anywhere on my account.   I am rude crude and in your face. (in other words frank direct and honest)  A typical New Yorker if you will.
> I don't know any ranchers, but most of my acquaintances and family are farmers.  I have family in Utah, Nevada and New Mexico.  Not a single person that I know is as judgmental as you seem to be about people that do not mirror you.
> 
> Do you remember the movie, "Bad Day at Black Rock" with Spencer Tracy?  I think that you would be mayor of Black Rock.




Yes, we are both judgmental and I think, actually KNOW, there are many people out there that are the same exact way, but just won't admit it. They will say something against tattoo's, but will also say they aren't judgmental. Saying they don't like them is the same as being judgmental. Also, of course we like people that "mirror" us, a lot of folks do like that. Actually, the interests wife and I share, the rest of the family, on her side and mine, don't at all. 

Another thing, I've never even heard of a ranch or farm family going to Disneyland, Disney World or any other big entertainment place. Believe me, there is definitely differences, in many ways, between folks from East Coast States and some other States. The differences aren't bad at all, but, that can also depend on who a person is talking to. ​


----------



## ClassicRockr (Apr 16, 2018)

JaniceM said:


> I was just surfing past, preparing for a long day ahead, saw some comments here and had to log in for a minute...
> 
> You've commented on tattooed individuals, gays, etc., that you 'don't like;'  could you clarify this:
> when you say you don't like certain groups of people, does that simply mean you prefer to avoid them, or that you think they should change to suit your preferences?



Chose not to know or hang out with any. One thing for sure, neither of us would be marching in a protest of them.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Apr 16, 2018)

rgp said:


> "_Well, no matter. We just don't like the "look" at all, not at all. _
> 
> _Just like we don't like the look of the young guys with their baseball caps turn around backwards. Looks stupid to us. Sure wouldn't see a young guy showing livestock at a Fair looking like that. And, I've never seen any rodeo cowboys wear their baseball cap that way either. Gee, wonder how it would look, during the National Anthem if a NASCAR driver wore their baseball cap that way. That would definitely make NASCAR headlines. "
> 
> ...



Doesn't ruin my day, I can be just verbal about likes and dislikes........that's all.


----------



## Keesha (Apr 16, 2018)

ClassicRockr said:


> Doesn't ruin my day, I can be just verbal about likes and dislikes........that's all.



Yes you certainly CAN. 
I ‘can’ jump in THIS thread too
HI:grin:


----------



## ClassicRockr (Apr 16, 2018)

Oh, BTW, you think I'm judgmental, you should hear my brother talk about people from India AND some of the things I've mentioned. And, he's a Deacon at the church him and his wife attend. 

Anyway, guess there are just certain topics (Threads) that shouldn't be discuss.........perhaps this being one of them. Too much controversy!


----------



## Warrigal (Apr 16, 2018)

On the subject of tattoos. I have a niece that I love to bits who sports a number of rather visible tattoos. I don't love the tats but as I said, my niece is very lovable and she has a very big heart.

I dislike the current trend of body 'art' and it brings out the 'tut tut' response in me. I mostly see it on the arms of burly football players in the form of full sleeve tattoos. I'm not a fan of hyper masculinity at the best of times and usually mentally mark them down, preferring a more clean cut look on young people. 

Yesterday I was watching TV footage of people battling to save homes from out of control fires that are not too far from where I live. The air has been full of the smell of smoke for two days now and helicopters have been overhead dumping water. The TV was following a man who was flat out attempting to save neighbours homes. He had no protective clothing on and in the heat his arms were bare. They were heavily tattooed and it occurred to me that I should remind myself to judge people more by the size of their hearts, and less on the decorations on their skin.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Apr 16, 2018)

Warrigal said:


> On the subject of tattoos. I have a niece that I love to bits who sports a number of rather visible tattoos. I don't love the tats but as I said, my niece is very lovable and she has a very big heart.
> 
> I dislike the current trend of body 'art' and it brings out the 'tut tut' response in me. I mostly see it on the arms of burly football players in the form of full sleeve tattoos. I'm not a fan of hyper masculinity at the best of times and usually mentally mark them down, preferring a more clean cut look on young people.
> 
> Yesterday I was watching TV footage of people battling to save homes from out of control fires that are not too far from where I live. The air has been full of the smell of smoke for two days now and helicopters have been overhead dumping water. The TV was following a man who was flat out attempting to save neighbours homes. He had no protective clothing on and in the heat his arms were bare. They were heavily tattooed and it occurred to me that I should remind myself to judge people more by the size of their hearts, and less on the decorations on their skin.



Let’s see, what can I say about this? OK, anyone can be a thoughtful, nice and kind person, but we just happen to think more highly of those that aren’t full of tattoos. 

There is no way that I could see the 42 year old Pastor of the Church we’ve gone to with tattoos on his arms and we’ve seen him in short sleeves. I also couldn’t imagine the Prayer Group leaders with tattoos plastered all over them. In fact, come to think of it, wife and I have never seen anyone attend any church we’ve been to displaying tattoos, body piercings or different colors of hair. 

I’ve been to areas of Colorado, Wyoming, Montana, the Dakota’s, Kansas, Nebraska, Oklahoma and other where none of this stuff was present. Actually, I think some folks move to those areas to get away from people who like or approve of this stuff.


----------



## Warrigal (Apr 16, 2018)

Our church is the same as yours. No visible tattoos on anyone.
However, if someone entered our doors sporting an array of tats, even if some of them look rather demonic, we would not turn them away.
After all, did not Jesus say that he came to heal the sick, not the healthy? 
Perhaps the tattooed ones are not the only ones in need of healing?


----------



## Keesha (Apr 16, 2018)

Warrigal said:


> and it occurred to me that I should remind myself to judge people more by the size of their hearts, and less on the decorations on their skin.



BEAUTIFUL!:glitter-heart:


----------



## Robusta (Apr 16, 2018)

ClassicRockr said:


> I’ve been to areas of Colorado, Wyoming, Montana, the Dakota’s, Kansas, Nebraska, Oklahoma and other where none of this stuff was present. Actually, I think some folks move to those areas to get away from people who like or approve of this stuff.



So you are saying that no one in the aforementioned states have any of the characteristics that you despise. Or that they would and should be discriminated against pointed out have their business boycotted,and be crucified by the likes of you.

My son is a Baptist Preacher. He has several tattoos.
Do you really think Jesus would not sit and eat with a tattooed pierced Mohawk sporting homosexual?  The Jesus I have read about would more than welcome him,and probably cast you away from the table.  
If you sincerely ask for his forgiveness he would gladly welcome you back along with more colorful ones.
I really would hope that you are praying to your savior that he might help you to develop some love and most of all empathy for those different than yourself.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Apr 16, 2018)

Keesha said:


> BEAUTIFUL!:glitter-heart:



BUT, this is how you and the other member feel, NOT the way everyone in America feels. 

Not everyone likes, or can tolerate, being around smokers, people who use the “f” word, plus this other stuff. 

There are those that would never live around Livestock, go to a rodeo or horse show, don’t like Country-Western music and really dislike firearms. Just Thank God this isn’t everyone!!


----------



## ClassicRockr (Apr 16, 2018)

Robusta said:


> So you are saying that no one in the aforementioned states have any of the characteristics that you despise. Or that they would and should be discriminated against pointed out have their business boycotted,and be crucified by the likes of you.
> 
> My son is a Baptist Preacher. He has several tattoos.
> Do you really think Jesus would not sit and eat with a tattooed pierced Mohawk sporting homosexual?  The Jesus I have read about would more than welcome him,and probably cast you away from the table.
> ...



We are different than you. Why is that SO, SO hard for you to understand that, like us, people are different. If we choose not to like certain things about people, that IS our right. 

My brother is a devoted Christian, yet he dislikes people from India and has no problem telling anyone that. 

Different parts of America have different types of people. Los Angeles has all kinds and is really diverse, whereas Billings, Montana definitely isn’t and neither is Cheyenne, Wyoming.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Apr 16, 2018)

Well, I think I’m done with this Thread. From discussing these things in this Thread, I can definitely tell that none of you would want to live in parts of Colorado or in Wyoming, Montana or surrounding States. The serious lack of diversity and other things, that we would like, wouldn’t be attractive to most of the members here.


----------



## Keesha (Apr 16, 2018)

ClassicRockr said:


> BUT, this is how you and the other member feel, NOT the way everyone in America feels.
> 
> Not everyone likes, or can tolerate, being around smokers, people who use the “f” word, plus this other stuff.
> 
> There are those that would never live around Livestock, go to a rodeo or horse show, don’t like Country-Western music and really dislike firearms. Just Thank God this isn’t everyone!!



Thats ok ClassicRockr. I’m NOT trying to change them and wouldn’t want anyone trying to change me either.
Would you want anyone trying to change you?
Of course not. You are ok just the way you are; just like everyone else. :grin:


----------



## rgp (Apr 16, 2018)

ClassicRockr said:


> We are different than you. Why is that SO, SO hard for you to understand that, like us, people are different. If we choose not to like certain things about people, that IS our right.
> 
> My brother is a devoted Christian, yet he dislikes people from India and has no problem telling anyone that.
> 
> Different parts of America have different types of people. Los Angeles has all kinds and is really diverse, whereas Billings, Montana definitely isn’t and neither is Cheyenne, Wyoming.





   "We are different than you. Why is that SO, SO hard for you to understand that, like us, people are different. If we choose not to like certain things about people, that IS our right. "

   Exactly !! And those with green hair [example] choose to be different and enjoy that....Don't you see the circle here?


----------



## Robusta (Apr 16, 2018)

ClassicRockr said:


> Well, I think I’m done with this Thread. From discussing these things in this Thread, I can definitely tell that none of you would want to live in parts of Colorado or in Wyoming, Montana or surrounding States. The serious lack of diversity and other things, that we would like, wouldn’t be attractive to most of the members here.



And you proudly wear your bigotry,your prejudice,your homophobia like it is some kind of a crown to be proud of.  I can promise you that there is more than one person in Colorado,Wyoming,Montana or the surrounding states that would find you as offensive as I do.

You sit down there in a rented apartment in Florida a place you hate, dismissing every other part of the country as somehow beneath,  these fantasy states you claim exist.
You claim finances are holding you back! Makes no sense to me. You have nothing where you are. When your lease expires  Its only a 4 day drive and probably less than 200 in gas and you would be right where you want to be.  Rent another apartment and live happily ever after. Scrape together 2000 dollar for rent and security.


----------



## Warrigal (Apr 16, 2018)

> I can definitely tell that none of you would want to live in parts of Colorado or in Wyoming, Montana or surrounding States



ClassicRockr, you are probably right on that point. 

 When Hubby and I visited some western states during the Reagan presidency, we were very courteously received by Americans where ever we went.
 How would your neighbourhood react to a foreigner like me if I came to settle among you?
 I talk with a peculiar accent and tend to vote for leftish candidates in elections.

 My sister lives in Queensland which is much more "white bread" than Sydney as a whole. 
 By white bread, we mean uniformly bland and without the texture and colour of a multicultural city or suburb.
 I prefer to live where I am and have no intention of selling up and moving away.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Apr 16, 2018)

Keesha said:


> Thats ok ClassicRockr. I’m NOT trying to change them and wouldn’t want anyone trying to change me either.
> Would you want anyone trying to change you?
> Of course not. You are ok just the way you are; just like everyone else. :grin:



Gotta say, Kesha, that your reply made me laugh as well as.....I love it!!


----------



## Dragonlady (Apr 16, 2018)

I'm not a fan of beards and mustache - even small discrete ones. I have the right to voice my dislike (due to the 1st amendment) - do I? No It's one thing to dislike something about another person; it's another to discriminate against them because of it. i'm also not fond of tattoos either - it's highly unlikely I will ever get one. I like human skin just as it is. When and where I was growing up, only the outlaws of society sported tattoos. "Decent"  people didn't get tattoos. It took some work to figure that out - it's part of my feelings about tattoos - and of course, is no longer true - if it ever was. (I came from a small town)


----------



## ClassicRockr (Apr 16, 2018)

Robusta said:


> And you proudly wear your bigotry,your prejudice,your homophobia like it is some kind of a crown to be proud of.  I can promise you that there is more than one person in Colorado,Wyoming,Montana or the surrounding states that would find you as offensive as I do.
> 
> You sit down there in a rented apartment in Florida a place you hate, dismissing every other part of the country as somehow beneath,  these fantasy states you claim exist.
> You claim finances are holding you back! Makes no sense to me. You have nothing where you are. When your lease expires  Its only a 4 day drive and probably less than 200 in gas and you would be right where you want to be.  Rent another apartment and live happily ever after. Scrape together 2000 dollar for rent and security.



First, what you are calling wife and I, you are also calling my brother. None of us are what you are calling us, we’ll, mostly not. Although the Blacks here, which there are a lot, get rather shocked when we tell them what kind of music we listen (Motown, Disco, Earth-Wind & Fire and Kool & The Gang) and watch movies with major Black Stars in them). Guess they don’t think White folks listen to that kind of music or watch those kind of movies. But, seriously, they are happy and shocked about it. 

When my SIL (wife’s sister) found out that her Army granddaughter now has tattoos, she wasn’t happy at all about it. Then, when she was told that the granddaughter was Bi-******, she was really, and I mean REALLY disappointed. “How could she do this to the family?” she told us.

Oh, we have very serious plans on moving, but it takes money. It’s like what I tell most people that don’t have a boat, motor home or any other recreational stuff, these thing take money also. 

So, are you done bashing our family now???? Surely hope so.


----------



## drifter (Apr 17, 2018)

I suppose there are some things I am open-minded about and maye somewhat opinionated. I have a lot of don't knows.


----------



## jujube (Apr 17, 2018)

I was raised by open-minded parents. I hope it rubbed off on me.

My aim is to have an open mind and a shut mouth.  I think I do pretty well with the former and not-so-well with the latter.


----------



## KingsX (Apr 17, 2018)

.

No.

I am happy with my own truths about morality, religion and politics.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Apr 18, 2018)

KingsX said:


> .
> 
> No.
> 
> I am happy with my own truths about morality, religion and politics.



Wife and I totally agree with you, but basically with the “NO” answer.


----------



## ancient mariner (Apr 20, 2018)

It's like the bald eagle flying around and saying, tolerance?, well no I'm going to go out and kill something.


WTF?


----------



## ancient mariner (Apr 20, 2018)

ClassicRockr, do you like sour grapes?


----------



## ClassicRockr (Apr 20, 2018)

ancient mariner said:


> ClassicRockr, do you like sour grapes?



No, but there are things that I definitely don't like and, in some ways, being open minded is one of them.


----------



## Lon (Apr 20, 2018)

I am quite Open Minded


----------



## JaniceM (May 11, 2018)

ClassicRockr said:


> Well, here we go......in a way:
> 
> While wife and I aren't racist, but we are making plans on moving to an area that many in the U.S. would consider racist. Why? The demographics of the small city is 97% White and less that 1% Black. Where we currently live, Blacks make up almost 40% of population and there are some extremely nice Blacks where we live and in the area. We watch movies with extremely talented blacks in them, like Hidden Figures, Jumping The Broom, The Shack. We think Octavia Spencer is an excellent actress as well as Morgan Freeman and Denzel Washington. We are both big-time Motown fans and have the greatest hits of Earth, Wind and Fire and Kook and the Gang. We have met Rodeo World Champions, like Fred Whitfield and Charlie Sampson, who were excellent black rodeo cowboys.
> 
> ...



A thought came to mind:
One topic you've occasionally mentioned that you're not 'open-minded' about, dislike and disapprove of, is tattoos. I also recall you mentioning positive viewpoints about police- respect police, cooperate with police, etc.  So put yourself in this situation:  what if you were in a situation where you needed immediate assistance, such as a life-threatening danger, and felt the need to call 911-  and the officer who responded to your call for help had some tattoos.  Would you consider that person 'worthy' of saving your life, but _not _​'worthy' of associating with?


----------



## terry123 (May 12, 2018)

SifuPhil said:


> Open-minded on most things, closed on a few.


 Me too, Phil.


----------



## Lara (May 12, 2018)

I'm open-minded. Everything goes in one ear and out the other


----------



## Camper6 (May 12, 2018)

Robusta said:


> Nothing happened to freedom of speech.  You can make as big an ass of yourself as you want, and no Government entity can interfere.
> However there is nothing that says I can't you my freedom of speech to cancel yours.
> 
> Why do people do not understand that the 1rst amendment, (and all of them for that matter) pertain only to prevent  the government from doing harm.



I don't agree.  The First Amendment has exceptions. You can't engage in child pornography.  It's not protected under the First Amendment.  So that's not to protect the government.

There are other exceptions to the First Amendment where speech is not protected.


----------



## fmdog44 (May 12, 2018)

I have things I cannot tolerate and others I am totally apathetic on. I don't try to change things I cannot change. S I am 50-50.


----------



## StarSong (May 12, 2018)

helenbacque said:


> My  dictionary defines open minded as "willing to consider new ideas,  unprejudiced, nonjudgmental, nondiscriminatory."  I am those things but I  don't tolerate criminals or those who abuse others.



Quite an interesting thread.  I consider myself open-minded and tend to  identify with Helen's statement.  I often reevaluate my position on  issues based on new experiences and information.     

Most of this group (myself included) grew up in environments that were  effectively (and often legally) racially segregated, homophobic to the  extreme, judgmental of other religions, and highly intolerant of tattoos  (other than Navy lifers) and piercings.  Why?  Because our culture said  these things were bad, problematic or wrong, that's why.         

My current suburban neighborhood, which was probably 99.9% white when it  was built in the mid-50s, has evolved into a far more diverse (and  interesting!) area than anyplace I lived while growing up.  

I know a number of gay people and celebrate with them their ability to  openly love other consenting adults.  If you haven't ever been blessed  with the opportunity to go to a gay wedding, I am here to tell you that  love is love and commitment is commitment, regardless of the genders of  those expressing it.

Tattoos & piercings?  When I see someone heavily tatted and pierced  my internal question is whether they will live to regret those youthful  decisions.  They may not because their generation views skin art  differently.  If they do, laser removal is improving.  I no longer judge  them on this.  Open mind = changing my perceptions.              

Does anyone else remember how harshly Baby Boomers were judged?  Older  generations were clutching their pearls because young people opposed  Vietnam and embraced the concept of peace and love, our guys were  sporting long hair and mustaches, we unashamedly indulged in premarital  sex (gasp), interracial socializing and dating were becoming more  common, our clothing was unconventional, rock and roll was devil's music  and we played it too damn loudly anyway.      

Bob Dylan had it right in 1964 -_ The Times They Are A-Changin'_.   He just forgot to mention that they will continue to change.  We can  either embrace the changes or stubbornly resist them, but they're  a-coming no matter what.  
A few lines from that seminal work.      

_Come mothers and fathers
Throughout the land
And don't criticize
What you can't understand
Your sons and your daughters
Are beyond your command
Your old road is
Rapidly agin'
Please get out of the new one
If you can't lend your hand
For the times they are a-changin'

The line it is drawn
The curse it is cast
The slow one now
Will later be fast
As the present now
Will later be past
The order is
Rapidly fadin'
And the first one now
Will later be last
For the times they are a-changin' 

_


----------



## Camper6 (May 14, 2018)

ancient mariner said:


> It's like the bald eagle flying around and saying, tolerance?, well no I'm going to go out and kill something.
> 
> 
> WTF?



I posted that. You don't get it?  The eagle is being honest.


----------



## Camper6 (May 14, 2018)

If there is one thing I don't GET it's gay pride parades.  Sorry I wouldn't watch one if you paid me.


----------



## Lon (May 14, 2018)

I think those that know me would say that I am very open minded and opinionated.


----------



## AZ Jim (May 14, 2018)

Robusta said:


> Nothing happened to freedom of speech.  You can make as big an ass of yourself as you want, and no Government entity can interfere.
> However there is nothing that says I can't you my freedom of speech to cancel yours.
> 
> Why do people do not understand that the 1rst amendment, (and all of them for that matter) pertain only to prevent  the government from doing harm.


Amen on that!


----------



## Buckeye (May 14, 2018)

I am open minded on most things but one thing I can not tolerate is folks who wear their baseball caps in a restaurant.  That is a sure sign of being raised in a barn.  

Gay? Tats?  Liberal? Conservative? NASCAR fan? Aspiring Rap star? Etc???  Sure, just take off the baseball cap when you come in doors, unless you are coming into the barn.

(PS - my Significant Other is totally on board with this.)


----------



## RadishRose (May 14, 2018)

StarSong said:


> Quite an interesting thread.  I consider myself open-minded and tend to  identify with Helen's statement.  I often reevaluate my position on  issues based on new experiences and information.
> 
> Most of this group (myself included) grew up in environments that were  effectively (and often legally) racially segregated, homophobic to the  extreme, judgmental of other religions, and highly intolerant of tattoos  (other than Navy lifers) and piercings.  Why?  Because our culture said  these things were bad, problematic or wrong, that's why.
> 
> ...



a lot of truth in your post StarSong.


----------



## Camper6 (May 14, 2018)

Hoot N Annie said:


> I am open minded on most things but one thing I can not tolerate is folks who wear their baseball caps in a restaurant.  That is a sure sign of being raised in a barn.
> 
> Gay? Tats?  Liberal? Conservative? NASCAR fan? Aspiring Rap star? Etc???  Sure, just take off the baseball cap when you come in doors, unless you are coming into the barn.
> 
> (PS - my Significant Other is totally on board with this.)



Why? If the restaurant has a dress code?


----------



## Aunt Bea (May 15, 2018)

Hoot N Annie said:


> I am open minded on most things but one thing I can not tolerate is folks who wear their baseball caps in a restaurant. That is a sure sign of being raised in a barn.
> 
> Gay? Tats? Liberal? Conservative? NASCAR fan? Aspiring Rap star? Etc??? Sure, just take off the baseball cap when you come in doors, unless you are coming into the barn.
> 
> (PS - my Significant Other is totally on board with this.)



I usually assume that the guy is bald and a little insecure about his looks.


----------



## hearlady (May 15, 2018)

I don't like to just sway in the breeze but I do like to listen and research different opinions and form my own beliefs. And my beliefs change. I was very liberal but as I've aged I've become more conservative. 
I am more open minded when it comes to young people. I would hate for someone to judge me on what I did 40 years ago. 
I think we should all be open-minded but once you've formed a strong belief you should stand behind it.


----------

